# Deroplatys truncata with Choeradodis rhombicollis



## Deroplatys (Jun 25, 2012)

I was photographing my D.truncata on her ooth earlier, she hasnt moved off of it for 8 weeks now, didnt really get many photo's before she laid. I also took the opportunity for a side by side shot of my C.rhombicollis female, always wanted to compare them, dead leaf and live leaf

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate you ;-)
Kidding.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 26, 2012)

beautiful!! man they look amazing.


----------



## Roalef33 (Jun 29, 2012)

That is awesome, I raise mantids and those two species that I want to get someday.

Are you in the US?


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Jul 2, 2012)

NICE!!!!! Ron


----------



## Frogparty (Jul 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I am working with Hymenopus coronotus and Phyllocrania paradoxa, but hope to work with Deroplatys in the future


----------

